# Basic starter for tyers headed to the Everglades, part one



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Good intel. Thanks for sharing Captain.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

This is sticky worthy. I'm screen shotting this for sure. Even though I'm normally fishing the Mosquito Lagoon around Melbourne when I come to Florida, good patterns are good patterns. Thanks Capt.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

This is a keeper, thanks for sharing Captain!


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Thanks Captain!


----------



## tntarpon (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you, Captain Lemay!


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Also, I searched the forum because I know you put it in a previous post. But I can;t find it. By any chance does anyone have a link to the ost that explains how you make the weed guard? it has a picture of the premade wires in a Krazy Glue bottle. I can't believe I didn't book mark it.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Bill Payne said:


> Also, I searched the forum because I know you put it in a previous post. But I can;t find it. By any chance does anyone have a link to the ost that explains how you make the weed guard? it has a picture of the premade wires in a Krazy Glue bottle. I can't believe I didn't book mark it.


Nevermind, I realized when I posted it I just needed to search for Krazy Glue. Here's the post on making the weedguards:








Finger mullet 1/0


It's been a while since I did much with spun and clipped hair since I tend to avoid production work that's time consuming... Here's a pattern that I haven't done in years - on a Tiemco 600sp 1/0 hook (this hook style is a lot bigger than most hooks when compared next to the same size so it...




www.microskiff.com





Thanks again Captain!


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you for sharing Captain!


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

This is great. Tell us more about the intermediate lines for tarpon. I always thought the poon look up and that you don't really need to get the fly down deep?


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks again for sharing this, I will be heading to the keys in April and i'm sure these will work there also.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Anytide,

Any chance you could “sticky” this thread along with Part Two?


----------

